# Brian's Tropicals Tadpole System Instructions



## Brian's Tropicals (May 8, 2005)

Hi all, I have posted a set of instructions for how to build my tadpole system. All I ask is that if you build systems like these, you post where you got the instructions so that I get a little traffic! Thanks!

http://brianstropicals.com/tadsystem.html


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

That's a great system you've set up there. Now if I only had some more space. :evil:


----------



## NathalieB (Apr 23, 2007)

thank you very much for sharing this very detailed information on your tadpole system!


----------

